# checkbox sperren



## sandroP (22. Oktober 2007)

Hallo, 
ich gebe Daten aus der sql mit einem Formular aus.
Dabei werden verschiedene Checkboxen auf "checked" gesetzt.
-Ich will nun, dass der Betrachter die Boxen nicht anklicken kann und somit die Häckchen 
 sichtbar bleiben.

-gibt es da nix? dass die Boxen nicht verändert werden können, sie sollen einen Fix  
  bleiben.


gruss Sandro 
Danke


----------



## Kalma (22. Oktober 2007)

das gehört ins html firum


checkbox disabled=disabled


----------



## drucko (23. Oktober 2007)

```
<input name="checkbox" type="checkbox" value="..." checked disabled>
```


----------

